# Magic-puzzle-cube.com USA store



## MPCstore (Aug 1, 2010)

.
*Discount coupon "speedsolving" 15% for August*

Hi speedsolving cubers!

www.magic-puzzle-cube.com is a USA based cube shop with local inventory. Speedsolving members get a special discount, simply use the current coupon to see the discounted price. Here is info on the shop -

MagicPuzzleCube
Website link: www.magic-puzzle-cube.com
Location: USA, Oregon
Items in Store: ShengEn, Ghost Hand, Lanlan, QJ and YJ products. 
Shipping: (usually) same day shipping on orders received by 11am PST. All orders ship within 24 hours. 
Free shipping on $25 USA orders; or USPS calculated shipping
Service: Oregon/USA timezone same day response

Here are the current cubes we sell. (next restock and more products Aug 20th)

Regular Size

Dayan GuHong 6Color | Black | White | Blue | Green | Red | Orange | Yellow | Pink

ShengEn FII Black | White
Alpha V Black

GhostHand II Black | White
GhostHand I Black | Purple | Glow-In-Dark

YJ 3x3 White VVGOO-I speed edition
YJ 3x3 Mini/5cm White speed edition
YJ 2x2 White

LL 3x3 Black | White
LL 2x2 Black | White

QJ 3x3 Black | White
QJ 2x2 Black

4x4 or bigger

YJ 5x5 White [museum edition, the best YJ 5x5]
YJ 4x4 White [speed edition, the best YJ 4x4]

LL 4x4 Black | White

QJ 5x5 Black
QJ 4x4 Black
QJ 4x4 Mini/6cm Black

Other cubes

YJ Mirror Color
YJ Square King
YJ Wheel

LL Super Skewb
LL Void 

QJ 3x3x2
QJ Super Square 4SQ1
QJ Megaminx
QJ Pyraminx Black | White
QJ Skewb

C4U 3x3x7

Thanks for checking us out!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 1, 2010)

Like always, I freaking love your store. Shipping takes one day for California cubers.


----------



## oval30 (Aug 2, 2010)

omg great store man


----------



## oval30 (Aug 2, 2010)

hey, could you stock guhongs(black)


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, wish I had known about this store before. I bought an F II from China and am expecting to wait 3 weeks. LOL. 

Will use in the future. Thanks.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 2, 2010)

oval30 said:


> hey, could you stock guhongs(black)



Stop double posting. There's an edit button.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 2, 2010)

Not a bad shipping cost, I might be ordering from you for my next. You might check with the admins to see if you can get a sticky like Lightake/Popbuying.

Why is there a $1 price difference on these two cubes?
http://www.magic-puzzle-cube.com/cart.php?action=add&product_id=76
http://www.magic-puzzle-cube.com/cart.php?action=add&product_id=77

Just because of the logo? And do they come assembled?

Any plans to get a larger variety of cubes?


----------



## MPCstore (Aug 2, 2010)

oval30 said:


> omg great store man



Thanks!



fatboyxpc said:


> Not a bad shipping cost, I might be ordering from you for my next. You might check with the admins to see if you can get a sticky like Lightake/Popbuying.
> 
> Why is there a $1 price difference on these two cubes?
> http://www.magic-puzzle-cube.com/cart.php?action=add&product_id=76
> ...



Both these links are assembled Alpha V. One new assembled AV we received without a logo, so we offered it at a lower price in the "discount bin" area...otherwise it's exact same new cube.

Yes, we have additional products coming second half of August.



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Like always, I freaking love your store. Shipping takes one day for California cubers.



Phoenix Death~ you are the man!



oval30 said:


> hey, could you stock guhongs(black)



Thanks for the suggestion, yes we plan to add them.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 2, 2010)

You might want to stock all colors of the GuHong, there might be some popularity in the stickerless GuHong as well, since witEden is not a US shop. I'm not sure how popular that will get though, it's just a guess.

So that AV is the only one for $11.00 then? Or you will be selling all non-logo'd AV's for $11.00?

Your price for the FII seems a bit steep too, considering you charge for shipping. A few of the other "US speedcubeshops" seem to have them for a bit cheaper, just a suggestion.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 2, 2010)

Thread moved to a slightly more appropriate forum.


----------



## oval30 (Aug 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> oval30 said:
> 
> 
> > hey, could you stock guhongs(black)
> ...



sorry about that


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Aug 2, 2010)

YAY!! New store!!


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 2, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Thread moved to a slightly more appropriate forum.



wat.... where the hell did you come from


----------



## splinteh (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol One Piece. ACE!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 2, 2010)

MrSupercubefreak said:


> YAY!! New store!!



It's actually a couple months old.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 2, 2010)

So I have a dilemma now I need a black f-II and either a black yj or black ghosthand 5x5 by the long island comp. Camcuber's shop is closed bigbee is out of 5x5s and you guys only have white 5x5s. Will you be stocking black ones any time soon?


----------



## MPCstore (Aug 2, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> So I have a dilemma now I need a black f-II and either a black yj or black ghosthand 5x5 by the long island comp. Camcuber's shop is closed bigbee is out of 5x5s and you guys only have white 5x5s. Will you be stocking black ones any time soon?



Hi Jeff - we have black QJ 5x5. On YJ sorry only white 5x5, but it's the premium one. Approx Aug 20th we'll also have the smaller white YJ 5x5 eastsheen size, but not black this month.


----------



## Venividivici (Aug 2, 2010)

I put an order in for a Ghosthand II and a YJ 4x4. I just received them this morning. I love the cubes and the quick delivery.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 2, 2010)

I Have a lanlan 4x4 and 2x2 I got from you and a qj Pyraminxs


----------



## MPCstore (Aug 10, 2010)

Ghost Hand colors Purple, White and Glow In the Dark now in stock

Remember to use the discount coupon! (see first post for details)


----------



## Olji (Aug 10, 2010)

Bought the ghosthands and shengen FII, just to try out some other cubes, and the wiki says they're better overall than my current one (C4U)  if anyone turns out to be better suited for me, then im gonna use that one on swedish open 2010 instead (if i manages to get used to it before comp starts)


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 10, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Like always, I freaking love your store. Shipping takes one day for California cubers.


 
Really well I'm buying F2 now!! Live in LA BTW.


----------



## MPCstore (Aug 10, 2010)

Oljibe said:


> Bought the ghosthands and shengen FII, just to try out some other cubes, and the wiki says they're better overall than my current one (C4U)  if anyone turns out to be better suited for me, then im gonna use that one on swedish open 2010 instead (if i manages to get used to it before comp starts)



Good luck at Swedish open! Your order shipped...


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 11, 2010)

I dont see how to get discounts.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 11, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> I dont see how to get discounts.



Enter the discount code at the 5th step of ordering


----------



## The Puzzler (Aug 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Like always, I freaking love your store. Shipping takes one day for California cubers.





~Phoenix Death~ said:


> The Puzzler said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see how to get discounts.
> ...



Wheres the discount code?


----------



## MPCstore (Aug 11, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Like always, I freaking love your store. Shipping takes one day for California cubers.
> ...



In the "View Cart" enter coupon code "speedsolving" Thanks.


----------



## Olji (Aug 11, 2010)

MPCstore said:


> Oljibe said:
> 
> 
> > Bought the ghosthands and shengen FII, just to try out some other cubes, and the wiki says they're better overall than my current one (C4U)  if anyone turns out to be better suited for me, then im gonna use that one on swedish open 2010 instead (if i manages to get used to it before comp starts)
> ...



thanks, cramming the last 5 Pll's now (G and E perms), and at the same time trying to mash in cross on bottom, since im doing it on top :fp and on top of that im training my lookahead...  well, good thing its holiday right now, gonna be worse when school starts x)


----------



## Dodgechargerrt30 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Satisfied*

I just ordered an F-II from MPC and i have to say i was extremely Satisfied. Ordered it on Wednesday and it shipped to Kentucky by Friday.


----------



## MPCstore (Aug 15, 2010)

Dodgechargerrt30 said:


> I just ordered an F-II from MPC and i have to say i was extremely Satisfied. Ordered it on Wednesday and it shipped to Kentucky by Friday.



Thanks Dodgechargerrt30!


----------



## da25centz (Aug 15, 2010)

I love your store! I recently bought a cube from you, it arrived with a defect, and you shipped me another one right away! AMAZING customer service! I'd definitely recommend you to anyone who needs a good cube


----------



## oval30 (Aug 15, 2010)

Are you stocking the maru 4x4 in the future? sorry if this was asked earlier, too lazy to check


----------



## MPCstore (Aug 19, 2010)

oval30 said:


> Are you stocking the maru 4x4 in the future? sorry if this was asked earlier, too lazy to check



Oops, missed this message sorry. Don't yet carry Maru 4x4, we're exploring options on Maru. At this time Lanlan, QJ, and YJ are the 4x4s we carry.


----------



## Olji (Aug 19, 2010)

a week to ship to sweden, :O, thats faster than from GB, where it took 2 weeks


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2010)

your store is awesome. Last thursday I ordered a 5x5 from you, it arrived in arizona on monday, and the cube is awesome


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Oljibe said:


> a week to ship to sweden, :O, thats faster than from GB, where it took 2 weeks



Whta's GB?


----------



## Olji (Aug 19, 2010)

oh, Great Brittain, teacher used that short term at school one day (fifth grade), and it got stuck in my head, sorta >.<

EDIT: GB also stands for "GB Glace", the major ice cream producer in Sweden, called Frigo in Spain (saw that when i was there)

EDIT2: dammit, now i want ice cream >_<


----------



## MPCstore (Aug 24, 2010)

Dayan GuHong cubes now in stock! Fully assembled, all colors including the 6 color stickerless cube. Even the pink looks cool. Remember the discount coupon code (see first post).


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 24, 2010)

WHOA. Ultimate stocki in EVAR.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jan 1, 2013)

I'lll put in a good word for them, this is a great shop and they ship fast from the U.S. Ordered a Dayan 3x3, Lanlan 2x2, Pyraminx and a Shengshou Mirror Cube and received them a couple days later (I'm somewhat close which may have helped). Happy with the quality and prices on everything. The mirror cube is especially a hoot.


----------



## Dantheman696 (Jan 1, 2013)

Can you possibly send me a screw for a lan lan 2x2 Please!!!!


----------

